# Does anyone like Nine inch Nails?



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

I know this is quite a random post , but, I was just wondering if any like Nine Inch Nails? Do you have a favorite record by them?


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Downward Spiral was quite a decent album. I didn't really like it from conceptual standpoint (since it was executed in rather chaotic manner, and while controversial by its time, lyrics seem too angsty and outdated for its own good nowadays), but production is Trent's strongest point on this album - tracks like "Mr. Self Destruct" and "Closer" have some really mind-blowing instrumentals, and there are various subtle things here and there that keep amaze me (that acoustic bridge on_ The Becoming_, piano snippet on _March of the Pigs_, and of course iconic "Downward Spiral" riff itself). Also like his more modern singles, like Survivalism and The Hand That Feeds, though for more nostalgic reasons. Totally didn't get Pretty Hate Machine, though - it felt too cheesy to me, and almost every song is some kind of breakup ballad. I guess I just like agressive, punk-ish style of industrial more, bands like Ministry and KMFDM. What's your opinion of Ministry, by the way?
Also yeah, Trent made soundtrack for Quake, and it was awesome. That should count too, I guess


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh I love ministry, skinny puppy, and KMFDM. My mother actually introduced me to them.


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

The Fragile is one of my all-time favorite records.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 2, 2016)

Helios276 said:


> Oh I love ministry, skinny puppy, and KMFDM. My mother actually introduced me to them.


It's funny and unrelated, but I remembered Aesop Rock's "Bloody Sandwich", second verse on it is about how Aes's and his brother's mom refused to let them go to the Ministry concert. All I can say is that you have a really awesome mother!


----------



## Helios276 (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah , she's awesome. She actually met Powerman 5000 and Echo and the Bunnymen when they were not known.


----------



## Lucid-Light (Jul 13, 2016)

In terms of singles the Perfect Drug, A Warm Place and Closer are probably my favorite.


----------



## killgame1 (Jul 15, 2016)

Loved it, perfect balance between their instrumental and their more structured work. One of my favourite albums of the year so far.


----------

